# Cm4Dx Gb & Lbe Security Master (2.1.1343)



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

I am using cm4dx GB, and the Chinese LBE Security Master 2.1.1343. I found there's, an English hacked version on xda .

The problem: "Application not installed"

Oh noes!!

There are half a dozen menus I cannot figure out, and no facility for copying the. Chinese to clipboard to translate.

How can I force this hacked English version to install??


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Uninstall the chinese version first


----------



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

Ohhh

Joy!

Thank you


----------

